# Seredova - Giulia Michelini - Asia Argento - Mariacarla Boscono - Camila Morais - Raffaella Fico - Alessia Fabiani - 9x



## pienpi (13 Mai 2009)

Alena Seredova @ Triumph ads x1


 

Giulia Michelini @ Vanity Fair Italy 05/2009 x2


 

 

Asia Argento @ Gioia Italy 05/2009 x1


 

Marica Carla Boscono @ D&G ads x1


 

Parah ads x1


 

Camila Morais @ Follettina Girl ads x1


 

Raffaella Fico @ Follettina Girl ads x1


 

Alessia Fabiani @ Shof Bijou ads x1


----------



## Tokko (13 Mai 2009)

for the Beauties.


----------



## astrosfan (14 Mai 2009)

Thanks for the beautiful scans :thumbup:


----------

